#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Dark Mode in iOS13 Gives You Better Sleep.

## Bhavya

One of the welcoming features in iOS13 is Dark Mode setting. As the name implies Dark Mode sets your whole iPhone screen on a dark background with lower contrast text. you know what? This Dark Mode can help you to have better sleep. Usually, our eyes are more comfortable when the lightening is equal in intensity between the object being watched and the background. This the reason smartphones or laptops' brightness seems more comfortable in the day time and seems uncomfortable at night. This can cause visual fatigue (eye dryness and aches). So with the Dark mode setting, you can decrease the blue light exposure and brightness that make your eyes comfortable, thus you can have better sleep at night. Do you guys know more information about this iOS13 Dark Mode?

----------

